# Do you spay at an old age?



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Bumping up


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

the only females that I know were spayed that late was all because of pyo, and they were all emergencies at the time. I think.. given that she might be a retired breeding dog, it might be better to be safe and get her spayed Soon. Especially since she responded well to the GA- of course, be sure to get the pre GA blood work done again as well.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ffcmm said:


> the only females that I know were spayed that late was all because of pyo, and they were all emergencies at the time. I think.. given that she might be a retired breeding dog, it might be better to be safe and get her spayed Soon. Especially since she responded well to the GA- of course, be sure to get the pre GA blood work done again as well.


Thank you so much! Pyometra is definitely what I am worried about. Although I am worried about anesthesia given her age, I have to imagine that it's a lot safer doing a spay when you're not dealing with the added problems of pyometra!


----------

